# Rottweiler x French Bulldog



## leecasey (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi I've purchased a Rottweiler x French Bulldog as our family pet. Has anyone else ever owned or bred this variety before? I was told by breeder that it would grow slightly larger than a Old time bulldog. 

The mother wasn't large for a RW and the father was quite a chunky FB. Saw both of them in person. 

The puppy definitely resembles a RW more than a FB. His snout is slightly more scrunched up than a pure breed RW though. 

Just very curious what he will end up looking like to be honest.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Very cute  I'm not sure that a responsible breeder would put two dogs with such an extreme size difference together though, so I would have to question their motives. I'd like to think the Rottweiler side was at least hip and elbow scored, as unfortunately the breed can be quite prone to orthopaedic problems when not carefully bred. So I would be keeping a very careful eye on pup, being sure not to overexercise, and take out a good lifetime insurance.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Oh my what sort of person puts those two breeds together :Grumpy He is adorable of course but I really hope you have set yourself up with good lifetime insurance given the possible health problems of both breeds.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

I echo both the previous posters - make sure that you have good insurance because there is no way that you have any idea what problems are likely to occur in this cross. The breeder is just a money-grubbing wotsit - I hope that even though thoughtless they have cared properly for the pups. He looks healthy enough at the moment, I admit - but as he grows the disparities between the two breeds may start to have a bad effect on his health; huge rottie bones coupled with the FB's tendency to spinal problems, for instance, or FB breathing difficulties added to aortic stenosis from the rottie. Of course these may not arise, but you have to be prepared for the possibility.

Personally I wouldn't have chosen this strange cross, but he is gorgeous (aren't they all?), and I hope that he proves happy and healthy and you have many wonderful years together. What made you pick a puppy with this heritage, can I ask? There are many proven breeds and some almost-proven crosses (e.g. labradoodles, cockerpoos) about which the pitfalls are known, and the owner can be better prepared. Why did you choose him


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

lostbear said:


> I echo both the previous posters - make sure that you have good insurance because there is no way that you have any idea what problems are likely to occur in this cross. The breeder is just a money-grubbing wotsit - I hope that even though thoughtless they have cared properly for the pups. He looks healthy enough at the moment, I admit - but as he grows the disparities between the two breeds may start to have a bad effect on his health; huge rottie bones coupled with the FB's tendency to spinal problems, for instance, or FB breathing difficulties added to aortic stenosis from the rottie. Of course these may not arise, but you have to be prepared for the possibility.
> 
> Personally I wouldn't have chosen this strange cross, but he is gorgeous (aren't they all?), and I hope that he proves happy and healthy and you have many wonderful years together. What made you pick a puppy with this heritage, can I ask? There are many proven breeds and some almost-proven crosses (e.g. labradoodles, cockerpoos) about which the pitfalls are known, and the owner can be better prepared. Why did you choose him


It would appear OP already had or has a French Bulldog - do you still have Jean-Claude OP?

http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/hey.290221/


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2016)

Oh dear, this is where I try very hard not to say “what the fluck dude...” (and fail).

Why would anyone purposefully put these two breeds together, and why would anyone support this breeding by BUYING one of the pups?!
Does no one care about the dogs involved here? Argh.....!!!!!


----------



## Ck&Milly (Nov 22, 2015)

Is your French bulldog the dad?


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Oh my word what a cross. He's lovely but then so are all puppies. 

I'll echo what everyone else says, get good insurance.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

I saw the thread title, and I thought the crossbreed would look weird. Was I wrong! What an adorable puppy!


----------



## SpicyBulldog (Jun 30, 2012)

They are cute. Be aware of hip problems though. Doesn't seem likely the breeder health tested?


----------



## leecasey (Feb 3, 2013)

@ouesi Hi, firstly I had no idea that this cross breed is in any way cruel or unethical so please don't assume I or anyone else "supports" such things.

@Ck&Milly No, my french bull dog is not the parent. My ex took him when we split. He is doing great by the way.

The breeder said it was an unplanned mating. Obviously I am starting to question her knowledge and ethics. Surely an (apparently) licensed breeder should have warned me about such things or prevented this from happening in the first place. Alas, it has happened so I just have to hope he stays healthy. I will have good insurance in place.

One thing that I am questioning now is her feeding advice. She has told me to keep him on Royal Canin *Mini* Junior and to give him only 5/8 per day (split in to 2 feedings). My better judgement thought 3 times daily and it seemed a very small amount but I assumed she would know best.... So I've done some looking in to it today and in my opinion he should be on the Royal Canin *Maxi* Junior and should be on almost 3 cups (1 cup per serving, 3 times a day). He is 2m old by the way.

I'm taking him to the vets this weekend and will get some further advice. Do you think it's wise to change his food to the Maxi or should I just increase the amount of the Mini he is having?

I'd appreciate the advice.

Thanks


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

leecasey said:


> @ouesi Hi, firstly I had no idea that this cross breed is in any way cruel or unethical so please don't assume I or anyone else "supports" such things.
> 
> @Ck&Milly No, my french bull dog is not the parent. My ex took him when we split. He is doing great by the way.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately licensing has little to do with the quality or ethics of the breeder, it just means they have a council licence because they breed more than 5 litters a year.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

rRoyal Canin isn't the best food available, have a look in the health and nutrition section and see what foods are available ( updated dry food index ) then change over gradually over a couple of weeks mixing the new food with the Royal Canin in increasing amounts to avoid tummy upsets. Regarding amounts the foods usually come with recommendations so follow those as a guide , a puppy should be fed 3-4 times a day to accommodate it's small stomach and immature digestive system.
Most of the best dog food manuafacturers have very informative websites and helplines too.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

leecasey said:


> @ouesi Hi, firstly I had no idea that this cross breed is in any way cruel or unethical so please don't assume I or anyone else "supports" such things.
> 
> @Ck&Milly No, my french bull dog is not the parent. My ex took him when we split. He is doing great by the way.
> 
> ...


As said above, generally Royal Canin isn't a very good food. Its overpriced and full of fillers and not much protein.

Take a look at the below links that can help give you ideas on what is suggest as a good - middle - and bad quality of food.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/the-updated-dry-dog-food-index.255727/

For a puppy at 8 weeks old, I would give at least 3 feedings. I did this with mine and then cut her down to two at about 6 months old.


----------



## StrawberryBlonde (May 27, 2015)

To be honest I did recoil at the thread title, as these are 2 very mismatched breeds on size alone & should not be bred! However he is totally adorable & as long as you keep him happy & healthy I'm sure you'll have a great life together. Keep posting on here of you need help or just want to share pics :Happy


----------



## ErikaK (Jan 31, 2016)

leecasey said:


> Hi I've purchased a Rottweiler x French Bulldog as our family pet. Has anyone else ever owned or bred this variety before? I was told by breeder that it would grow slightly larger than a Old time bulldog.
> 
> The mother wasn't large for a RW and the father was quite a chunky FB. Saw both of them in person.
> 
> ...


----------



## ErikaK (Jan 31, 2016)

Good morning
I too was searching more information about this x breed when I came across this forum, and your post. It seems we have a brother of your pup I recognised your picture, used for the advert.
How are you getting on ? We were also concerned about the amount of food advised to give and have increased, to 1 & 1/2 cups over 3 meals, still on the Royal canin but am considering changing. Ronnie is great, has his hyper moments as any pup would I guess. Struggling with the 5am start But otherwise good.
Would be great to hear from you.
Erika


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

An ethical breeder would never allowed this mating to happen, let alone bring the puppies into the world..."Accidental" or not 
I'm sure they are making a lovely profit tho, so it will continue until people open their eyes and stop supporting such practices!

Cute pups, stupid cross :Bag


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2016)

leecasey said:


> @ouesi Hi, firstly I had no idea that this cross breed is in any way cruel or unethical so please don't assume I or anyone else "supports" such things.


If you paid the breeder for the puppy you absolutely supported this breeding financially and indirectly encouraged the breeder to do it again. 
As @StormyThai said above, unscrupulous breeders will continue to create this sort of cross as long as there is a profit to be made from it which you and the other buyers ensured that there was.

At this point it's a done deal, so not much to do but realize the mistake and learn from it. "When you know better do better." And you can do better by making sure to educate when others oh and ah over the cute pup that the breeding is unethical, and explain why. And of course make sure your pup is never bred.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Here's just hoping that these puppies are all in loving homes and have healthy lives. I wonder how many were in the litter? I'm assuming the rottie was "mum" (i certainly hope so!) and they tend to have large litters. And as ouesi has said - I do hope that no-one who got one even _thinks_ of breeding from this cross.


----------



## Hamilkah90 (Dec 28, 2016)

leecasey said:


> Hi I've purchased a Rottweiler x French Bulldog as our family pet. Has anyone else ever owned or bred this variety before? I was told by breeder that it would grow slightly larger than a Old time bulldog.
> 
> The mother wasn't large for a RW and the father was quite a chunky FB. Saw both of them in person.
> 
> ...


Hi leecasey,
Hoping you and your pup are doing well and you are still a member of this forum despite the heckling above.
I would be interested to know how the little one is going and find out more about your pup.
Sincerly Hamilkah


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Hamilkah90 said:


> Hi leecasey,
> Hoping you and your pup are doing well and you are still a member of this forum despite the heckling above.
> I would be interested to know how the little one is going and find out more about your pup.
> Sincerly Hamilkah


I don't think they are going to return to the forum since they haven't been online for almost a year. Also, where is the "heckling" you are referring to?


----------



## leecasey (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm back! Bear is doing great by the way. 
View media item 77652View media item 77651View media item 77650


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

Oh he is cute! How big has he got? he looks just a dinky rottie


----------

